

Which Common Lisp Implementation to Use - borcunozkablan
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/184182/which-common-lisp-implementation-to-use

======
ElMonoBong
Not sure what the MIT implementation is, but thats the one I used in uni.
[http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
comput...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-001-structure-and-interpretation-of-computer-programs-
spring-2005/video-lectures/1a-overview-and-introduction-to-lisp/)

